# Chinese 110cc ATV accelerates on its own



## btessier2007 (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought my step son a 110cc atv (not sure of the make, but it looks alot like a yamaha YFZ450) and you can start it up and ride it and all of a sudden it will stop moving. the engine will bog and wont go anywhere. then it will all of a sudden take off on its own at top speed even though the throttle is restricted to about 6 mph. help please i dont want him getting killed on this thing!!!


----------



## btessier2007 (Feb 14, 2012)

Someone help!!!! ^^^^^ i am at a loss for ideas on this thing


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Possibly trash in the carb. Making the float stick or the needle
Valve sticking


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## btessier2007 (Feb 14, 2012)

I had read where the cap on the carb seems to come loose (due to shotty threads) on these causing the carb to open up wide open. doesnt seem to be the case with this one if i remember right when i took a look at it but ill have to check again.


----------



## Shelite (Jan 2, 2013)

*I have this problem also*

Did you fine the problem? I have this happening with my son's ATV. It accelerates hard when it is first started. I don't want him to ride it until we get this fixed.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

throttle cable sticking?


----------



## Shelite (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mine was the threads on the top of the carb. Fixed!*

Hope you can fix yours.


----------



## magnolia (Dec 25, 2014)

*110cc atv sudden acceleration*

Need help! Christmas morning and my son's 110cc atv all of a sudden accelerates to top speed without doing anything

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

Forgot to mention it's new and I tested it out for about 5 minutes last night


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Check the carb slide and cable and that the gas is on.


----------



## Diggin Riggin (Sep 29, 2013)

This is exactly what happens when the slide in the carb gets stuck. I would start there, then figure out why, if it is new /clean and still sticking, look for burs or polish the slide


----------



## Brendan4653 (Sep 11, 2015)

I have 3 chinese quads and found this place. I called them and they walked me through all my problems over the phone!!! Chinese ATV parts, Chinese Dirtbike Parts, Chinese ATV parts usa, chinese atv parts canada


----------



## patrick4653 (Sep 21, 2015)

Give these guys a call. They know everything about these Chinese Bikes. One of the guys spent over 45 min. on the phone with me.

outside distributing

Hope they can help. Sometimes it easier to pick up the phone


----------

